# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Απόπειρα εκπαίδευσης ringneck

## Μαριάννα

Αποφάσισα να ανοίξω ένα νέο θέμα με την προσπάθεια μου να εκπαιδεύσω το νέο μου ringneck (Woody).
Τον έχω εδώ και 5 μέρες, είναι 3 μηνών και μάλλον αρσενικός (αν και περιμένουμε τα αποτελέσματα του dna).

Αρχικά τον έχω βάλει στο σαλόνι για να έχει πλήρη έλεγχο κινήσεων και τον έχω αφήσει στην ηρεμία του, ώστε να μάθει τον χώρο και εμάς.
Οι μόνες κινήσεις που κάνω είναι να του αλλάζω νερό και φαγητό κάθε μέρα, να του καθαρίζω τον πάτο του κλουβιού, να τον σκεπάζω το βράδυ και να τον ξεσκεπάζω το πρωί. Άντε και κανένα φιστικάκι στο μπολ του χωρίς να βάζω το χέρι μου μέσα... Αυτός φοβάται πολύ και κάθε φορά που κάνω κάποια από τις παραπάνω ενέργειες κοπανιέται στο κλουβί χωρίς όμως να φωνάζει ή να επιτίθεται.

Αφού λοιπόν διάβασα τα πάντα στο forum και σε αντίστοιχα του εξωτερικού, αποφάσισα να ακολουθήσω την ακόλουθη μέθοδο. 

Αρχικά δεν τον βγάζουμε από το κλουβί μέχρι να μάθει το "step up".
1. Κάθομαι δίπλα στο κλουβί, μισή ώρα την ημέρα, μιλώντας, τραγουδώντας και προσφέροντας λιχουδιά την οποία λογικά δεν θα έρθει να πάρει εύκολα... Αφού περάσει μισή ώρα και δεν έχει πάρει την λιχουδιά, την αφήνω στο μπολάκι του και απομακρύνομαι. Κάνω το ίδιο κάθε μέρα μέχρι να έρθει να την πάρει. Μπορεί να πάρει πολύ καιρό! Υπομονή!
2. Σιγά σιγά, θα φτάσουμε στο σημείο να έρχεται κοντά όταν μας βλέπει περιμένοντας για λιχουδιά. Όταν φτάσουμε σε αυτό το σημείο και μόνο τότε ανοίγουμε την πόρτα του κλουβιού
3. Βάζουμε το χέρι μέσα στο κλουβί με την λιχουδιά στο κέντρο της παλάμης μας και περιμένουμε. Αυτό είναι το σημείο στο οποίο μπορεί να δεχτούμε κάποιες δαγκωνιές. Δεν πρέπει να αντιδράσουμε όσο και αν μας πονέσει. Κάααααποια στιγμή θα κάτσει στο χέρι να φάει την λιχουδιά. Όταν το κάνει δεν μετακινούμε το χέρι, τον αφήνουμε απλά να φάει και τον επιβραβεύουμε με ήρεμη φωνή. Όταν τελειώσει απομακρύνουμε αργά το χέρι και κλείνουμε την πόρτα. 
4. Όταν μάθει να έρχεται γρήγορα στο χέρι μας για να φάει την λιχουδιά, είναι η ώρα για το "step up". Παίρνουμε ένα κλαδί (πατήθρα), το βάζουμε μπροστά του και με μία μικρή ώθηση προς την κοιλιά του λέμε την εντολή που θέλουμε να μάθει π.χ.: "step up", "πάνω", "ανέβα" κ.λπ. Σε αυτό το σημείο ή θα ανέβει ή θα πετάξει τρομαγμένο. Αν φύγει δοκιμάζουμε την επόμενη μέρα, μέχρι να ανέβει. Όταν το κάνει, επιβραβεύουμε με γλυκιά φωνή και λιχουδιά.
Όταν μάθει με ευκολία να ανεβαίνει στην πατήθρα, τον βγάζουμε έξω από το κλουβί και κάνουμε τα ίδια βήματα μόνο που αυτή τη φορά αντί για πατήθρα χρησιμοποιούμε το δάχτυλό μας. 

Αφού μάθει και το τελευταίο βήμα μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είμαστε σε πολύ καλό δρόμο!!!
Η καθημερινή επανάληψη κάνει σίγουρα τα πράγματα καλύτερα. 
Δεν σταματάμε ποτέ να ασχολούμαστε και να τον επιβραβεύουμε για κάθε σωστή κίνηση.

Εγώ με τον Woody αυτήν τη στιγμή βρισκόμαστε στο βήμα 0 που είναι να με συνηθίσει και να μπορώ να πλησιάζω το κλουβί χωρίς να τον φέρνω σε δύσκολη θέση. Θα σας ενημερώνω για οτιδήποτε καινούργιο συμβεί με την εκπαίδευσή μας!!!

----------


## xrisam

Καλή αρχή με το woody σου. Καλά κάνεις και δεν τον ενοχλείς, έχετε όλο τον καιρό μπροστά σας.

----------


## Μαριάννα

Ευχαριστούμε!!! 
Νομίζω θα αρχίσω όταν πια βάζω το χέρι μου για αλλαγή νερού - φαγητού και παραμένει σχετικά ήρεμος. 
Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν θεωρείτε σωστή την μέθοδο που περιγράφω. Απ' όσα διάβασα νομίζω είναι η πιο χρονοβόρα αλλά και πιο αποτελεσματική στο να με εμπιστευτεί για τα καλά... Συμφωνείτε?

----------


## erithacus

Μαριαννα ενα μέλος μας εδω (alexakostoni) πήρε ένα τέτοιο παπαγάλο κ ξόδεψε πολυ χρόνο τοςο ως προς την εξημέρωση του όσο και ως προς την "εκπαίδευση" του. Θα μπορούσες να διαβαςεις το θεμα του αλλα κ να τον συμβουλευτεις. Θα σ προσφέρει με χαρα τη βοηθεια του κ θα σ ειναι πολυ χρήσιμη στο εγγυώμαι  :Happy: . 


e.

----------


## Μαριάννα

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να βρω το θέμα του θα μπορούσα να έχω ένα link?

----------


## xrisam

*Ο Σπύρος το νέο μέλος μας Ringneck*

----------


## Μαριάννα

Τι ωραίο θέμα!!! Το μελέτησα καλά το ΣΚ!!!
Εμείς αρχίσαμε και συνηθίζουμε αν και ακόμα δεν θέλει χέρια μέσα στο κλουβί του. Δεν κοπανιέται όμως απλά πάει και κρύβεται...
Δοκιμάσαμε μήλο και μας άρεσε πάααρα πολύ και αγγούρι που δεν μας άρεσε... Επίσης θέλω να ρωτήσω: Είδα σε ένα βίντεο που έδιναν ποπ κορν ανάλατα στον παπαγάλο... Μπορώ να του δίνω?
Πραγματικά ελπίζω να τα καταφέρουμε κι εμείς σιγά σιγά!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι μπορείς να του δώσεις ανάλατα ποπ κορν, μαγειρεμένα με ελάχιστο λάδι. Απλά όχι συνέχεια και όχι μεγάλες ποσότητες!  :Happy:

----------


## Μαριάννα

Έχω μηχανή του ποπ κορν που τα φτιάχνει χωρίς λάδι, οπότε πιστεύω ακόμα καλύτερα!!! Του έδωσα μερικά και ξετρελάθηκε!!! <3

----------


## Μαριάννα

Έχω νέα! Ενώ η αλήθεια είναι ότι είχα απογοητευτεί και νόμιζα ότι ποτέ δεν θα κάνουμε κάποιο βήμα με τον Γούντι, δεν το έβαλα κάτω. Μία μέρα ενώ έτρωγα και είχα δίπλα μου τα φιστίκια του, άρχισε να φωνάζει πολύ και να ζητάει φιστίκι. Πήγα κοντά στο κλουβί με ένα φιστίκι στο χέρι και άρχισε σιγά σιγά να πλησιάζει όσο κοίταγα αλλού μέχρι που ένιωσα ότι το πήρε από το χέρι μου. Εγώ χαρά τεράστια!!!!! Από τότε κάθε μέρα του δίνω μία λιχουδιά και πλέον έρχεται κάθε φορά και πιο γρήγορα. Δοκίμασα να του δώσω και λίγο κεχρί αλλά αντί για το κεχρί μου δάγκωσε το χέρι. Αρκετά μπορώ να πω. Προσπάθησα και έμεινα ψύχραιμη και δεν αντέδρασε και αυτός. 
Επόμενο βήμα αφού συνηθίσει απόλυτα το να έρχεται να παίρνει λιχουδιές από το χέρι μου είναι να βάλω το χέρι ανοιχτό μέσα στο κλουβί μέχρι να έρθει να πάρει την λιχουδιά. 
Πάντως θέλει πάρα πολλή υπομονή και νομίζω ότι σου δείχνει και το ίδιο το πουλάκι πότε είναι έτοιμο για το επόμενο βήμα. Η χαρά όμως σε ανταμείβει.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ ευχάριστα νέα Μαριάννα!! Συνέχισε έτσι και αφού έχεις βρει την λιχουδιά που του αρέσει, είσαι ένα βήμα πιο κοντά!! Δοκίμασε και άλλους ασφαλείς ξηρούς καρπούς (ανάλατους πάντα) που μπορεί να του κινήσουν το ενδιαφέρον για να έχεις μία ποικιλία!

----------


## Μαριάννα

Σήμερα βγήκαν και τα αποτελέσματα του test dna! Είναι και επίσημα αγόρι λοιπόν ο Γούντι!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Συγνώμη δεν άντεξα, έπρεπε να το βάλω!! Να τον χαίρεσαι!!

----------


## Μαριάννα

Χαχαχα!! 
Δεν ξέρω γιατί χάρηκα τόσο, λες και άμα έβγαινε ότι είναι κορίτσι θα τον αγαπούσα λιγότερο? Όχι! 
Απλά αυτή τη φορά γίνονται όλα πιο οργανωμένα σε σχέση με τον προηγούμενο παπαγάλο μου που ποτέ δεν έμαθα φύλο, ηλικία, προέλευση κλπ...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχαχαχαχα, απλά χαίρεσαι που ξέρεις!!! Και εγώ πάντα ανυπομονώ να μάθω τι φύλο είναι τα ζωάκια που έχω, άσχετα που θα τα αγαπάω όπως και να έχει! Είναι ωραίο να το προσωποποιείς περισσότερο στο μυαλό σου!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Να τον χαιρεσαι! Ανεβασε και καμια φωτογραφια του. Η τακτικη που ακολουθεις ειναι πολυ καλη και φαινεται οτι εχεις την υπομονη ωστε να χτισεις μια υγιη σχεση εμπιστοσυνης μαζι του. Παντως απ'οτι εχω καταλαβει τα ρινγκνεκ ειναι γενικα λιγο δυσκολα πτηνα. Κανε ομως υπομονη και θα ανταμειφθειτε και οι δυο σας συντομα.

----------


## Μαριάννα

Καλημέρα!!!

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όντως είναι δύσκολα πτηνά! Θέλει πολύ υπομονή αλλά είμαι αποφασισμένη να τα κάνω όλα όσο πιο σωστά μπορώ για να το χαρώ μετά!!! Έχω και εγώ βέβαια τις στιγμές που ανυπομονώ να πάμε στο επόμενο βήμα και έτσι κάνω λίγο βιαστικές κινήσεις που άμα δω ότι δεν θέλει με τίποτα να ακολουθήσει κάνω πίσω και ξαναγυρνάω στο προηγούμενο στάδιο. 
Για παράδειγμα μέσα στο ΣΚ προχώρησα στο να βάλω το χέρι μου μέσα στο κλουβί δίπλα στην πόρτα, ανοιχτό και στην παλάμη μου είχα διάφορες λιχουδιές. Δεν το πίστευα όταν ήρθε και άρπαξε την πρώτη. Βέβαια έφυγε και πήγε να το φάει αλλού και δεν πάτησε στο χέρι μου για να το πάρει αλλά ήταν κάτι και αυτό. Τις επόμενες φορές που το έκανα τον είδα πιο διστακτικό και δεν ήθελα να τον πιέσω έτσι ξαναγύρισα στο να του δίνω τις λιχουδιές του έξω από το κλουβί και τότε ήρθε τρέχοντας. 

Πιστεύετε ότι αυτά τα "πισωγυρίσματα" στην εκπαίδευση κάνουν κακό?

Υ.Γ: Στην προσπάθειά μου να του δώσω μπρόκολο με δάγκωσε αρκετά αλλά νομίζω ότι φταίω εγώ που έχω βαμμένα νύχια, γιατί ουσιαστικά το νύχι άρπαξε. Παίζει να του κάνουν εντύπωση? Ξέρετε?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Από τη στιγμή που σέβεσαι ότι δεν είναι έτοιμος για αυτό το βήμα, καταλαβαίνεις τη γλώσσα του σώματος του και υποχωρείς στο προηγούμενο σημείο που ένιωθε άνετα, δεν υπάρχει θέμα. Η εκπαίδευση με τα ζώα είναι κάπως έτσι, καμιά φορά μπορεί να δοκιμάσουμε κάτι νομίζοντας ότι το ζώο είναι έτοιμο αλλά να λάβουμε αρνητική απάντηση. Δεν θεωρώ ότι επιδρά αρνητικά από τη στιγμή που το σέβεσαι και δεν τον πιέζεις! 

Ναι τα βαμμένα νύχια τα καταλαβαίνουν πολύ, δεν ξέρω αν είναι το χρώμα ή η μυρωδιά του μανό αλλά τα καταλαβαίνουν. Εμένα τα φοβούνται και δεν ανεβαίνουν το ίδιο εύκολα στο χέρι μου αν έχω βαμμένα νύχια.

----------


## alexakostoni

Γεια Μαριάννα απ ότι βλέπω τα βήματα που έχεις βάλει ως στο είναι σωστά.. συνέχισε έτσι και θα σε ανταμείψει το πουλάκι!! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## alexakostoni

Εδώ είναι το πρώτο βίντεο που ανέβασα στο youtube και έχω φτιάξει και ανεβάσει βιντεάκια με την σειρά όλα τα βήματα της ενημέρωσης και μετέπειτα της εκπαίδευσης κάποια κολπακια.
Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι.. εδώ σε αυτό το βίντεο κάπου έχει το όνομα μου κάτω ότι ανέβασα το βίντεο πάτα εκεί πάνω και θα σε βάλει στο προφίλ του youtube μου μετά πάτα να σε πάει στα βίντεο και από εκεί μπορείς να τα δείς με την σειρά.

Επίσης κάτι άλλο. Για λιχουδιές δες τι του αρέσει και δώστου αλλά καλό θα ήταν σε μικρά κομμάτια. 
Εγώ ας πούμε κατάλαβα ότι τρελαίνεται για κόκκινη πιπεριά Φλωρίνης και για ρόδι και τα έδινα ενναλαξ με τις μέρες. Έτσι την πιπεριά την έκοβαν ροδελες και μετά μικρά κυβακια έτσι ώστε να μην παίρνει ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι και χορτενει, αλλά να παίρνει ένα μικρό από το χέρι ας πούμε να το τρώει αλλά να θέλει και άλλο μετά και να πρέπει να ξαναέρθει.

Βάλτου από έξω σφυνοσε στα κάγκελα μήλο , αχλαδακι και δες αν τα τρώει και του αρέσει και χρησιμοποίησετα σαν λιχουδιές, τα φυστίκια είναι αρκετά μεγάλα και μπορείς να του δίνεις ένα στο τέλος για επιβράβευση και να το βλέπει σαν ικανοποίηση! 
Δηλαδή ενώ έχετε κάνει ότι έχετε κάνει με τις λιχουδιές και με αυτά, στο τέλος πριν τον αφήσεις δώστου ένα και φύγε!

----------


## Μαριάννα

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές! 

Σήμερα κιόλας θα κάτσω να δω τα βιντεάκια σου!!! 

Προχωράμε αρκετά καλά με πολύ αργούς ρυθμούς αλλά ενθαρρυντικά θα έλεγα! Είμαστε στην φάση που έχει σχεδόν μάθει το "έλα". Αυτό έγινε τυχαία δεν είχα σκοπό να του το μάθω, αλλά επειδή του το λέω συχνά ώστε να έρθει να του δώσω λιχουδιά φαίνεται το έμαθε και τώρα κάθε φορά που του το λέω έρχεται και χωρίς να έχω λιχουδιά!!! Είναι απίστευτη απασχόληση!!! Λίγο εκνευριστικό είναι όταν είναι απαιτητικός και ενώ εγώ θέλω να χαλαρώσω μετά την δουλειά αυτός φωνάζει για να πάω να ασχοληθώ μαζί του... Αλλά τι να κάνουμε, ήξερα τις ευθύνες πριν τον αγοράσω και αναγκαστικά σηκώνομαι και ασχολούμαι γιατί τα ζωάκια δεν καταλαβαίνουν αν τους πεις "σε λίγο" χαχαχα! 

Αυτά είναι τα νέα μας!!! Θα προσπαθήσω να ανεβάσω και φωτογραφία σύντομα!!!

----------


## Μαριάννα

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και καλή χρονιά!!!
Λέω να κάνω ένα update. Οι ρυθμοί με τους οποίους προχωράμε είναι τραγικά αργοί, αλλά το είχα πάρει απόφαση από την αρχή και έχω ακόμα πάρα πολλή υπομονή!!!

Εκεί που όλα πήγαιναν καλά (έστω και αργά) έγινε κάτι και πήγαμε λίγο πίσω. Από λάθος δικό μου, μπλέχτηκε στο πόδι του μία κλωστή και δεν μπορούσε να την βγάλει. Επειδή φοβήθηκα μην γίνει κάτι κακό αποφάσισα να τον πιάσω και να του την ξεμπλέξω. Πήρα λοιπόν μία πετσέτα και προσπάθησα να τον πιάσω. Φοβήθηκε πολύ αν και το έκανα πολύ ήρεμα. Τελικά κατάφερα και τον έπιασα αλλά και αυτός κατάφερε και με δάγκωσε. Πολύ!!! Δεν με άφηνε και εγώ προσπαθούσα να μην αντιδράσω. Τελικά τον άφησα μέσα στο κλουβί πάλι και τότε με άφησε. 

Την κλωστή τελικά κατάφερε και την έβγαλε μόνος του. Αλλά από εκείνη την μέρα είναι λίγο πιο επιφυλακτικός. Το σκέφτεται αρκετά πριν έρθει να με πλησιάσει και να πάρει την λιχουδιά. Έρχεται όμως πάντα.

Το καλό είναι ότι έχει αρχίσει και "μιλάει". Τίποτα που να μοιάζει με λέξη απλά μιμείται τον τόνο της φωνής μου όταν του λέω συγκεκριμένα πράγματα. Έχουμε αρχίσει και παίζουμε, αλλά όλα αυτά από απόσταση. 

Κάτι που με έβαλε σε σκέψεις είναι ότι πήγα πρόσφατα (για άλλο λόγο) σε έναν κτηνίατρο που εμπιστεύομαι πολύ και όταν του είπα ότι έχω ringneck μου είπε ότι έχει δημιουργηθεί ένας τεράστιος μύθος για τα ringneck στην Ελλάδα. Με λίγα λόγια μου είπε ότι δεν μιλάνε και ότι είναι αγρίμια και δεν εξημερώνονται ποτέ... 

Να πω την αλήθεια στεναχωρήθηκα, αλλά έχω δει πολλά παραδείγματα ήμερων ringneck. 

Θα ήθελα να ακούσω τις απόψεις σας.

----------


## NickKo

Δεν εξημερωνονται ποτέ ? Δεν πιστευω οτι ειπε κατι τετοιο ( αν ναι και ετσι ακριβως , εγω θα επαυα να τον εμπιστευομαι τουλαχιστον οσων αφορα τα πτηνα ).... δε θ το προχωρησω αλλο .. 
Γ αυτα π ρωτας θα σ παραθεσω το εξης: 

Indian ring parakeet is one of the outstanding talking birds in the species of parrot. They can learn between 200-250 words. Their ability to mimic the human voice also differs between parrots.
The Indian ring parakeets usually try to copy the human voice from the surroundings. They can also catch up words by hearing the music. Indian ring parakeet’s ability to mimic human speech also meet exceptional quality[...]
Although indian ringneck parakeets has something of a reputation for beeing nippy and hard to train, it is largely undeserved.
Because they are so smart they get bored so easily and that will often resort to chewing and other destructive behaviour.All parakeets also go through a bluffing stage during adolescence that is difficult for some owners to handle.They are strong personalities and that gave them the reputation of not being so affectionate.They require time and attention despite their aloof personatilities[...]
Though, it all depends upon the frequency of interaction with their owner.

Μεταφραση : (δικη μου προχειρη )

Ειναι εξαιρετικοι ομιλητες με λεξιλογιο (200-250 λεξεις τις οποιες μαθαινουν απο ερεθισματα στο περιβαλλον οπου ζουνε οπως ομιλιες και διαλογοι καθως και απο τη μουσικη ) και ποιοτητα να φτανει σε ενα εξαιρετικα υψηλο επιπεδο.
Εχουν κακώς τη φημη του οτι ειναι "δαγκωνιαρηδες" και  δυσκολο να εκπαιδευτουν. Αυτο συμβαινει κυριως επειδη ειναι τοσο εξυπνα ωστε να βαριουνται πολυ ευκολα πραγμα το οποιο τα οδηγει σε καταστροφικες συμπεριφορες κυριως στην εφηβια τους. Ο δυνατος τους χαρακτηρας τους κανει να φαινονται μη στοργικοι και απομακροι.
Παρολαυτα απαιτουν πολυ χρονο και προσοχη και ολα εξαρτωνται απο τη συχνοτητα αλληλεπιδρασης με τον ιδιοκτητη τους.


HelloWorld

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι απόλυτα λογικό να τρόμαξε μετά το πιάσιμο. Πρέπει να έχει αναπτυχθεί αρκετά μεγάλη εμπιστοσύνη μεταξύ σας για να μην αντιδράσει καθόλου και να μην γίνει επιφυλακτικός. Συνέχισε ήρεμα με λιχουδίτσες έξω από το κλουβί, αν χρειαστεί πήγαινε και μερικά βήματα "πίσω" στην εξημέρωση για να ξανανιώσει άνετα. Όλα θα πάνε καλά!

----------


## NickKo

Ασχοληθηκα πολυ με το τι ειπε ο κτηνιατρος και δεν ανεφερα καν αυτα παραπανω παλι καλα τα ειπε η Κωνσταντινα .. συνεχισε οτι κανεις .. εισαι πολυ καλο δρομο .. υπομονη και επιμονη .... παντως οσο περισσοτερο ασχολεισαι και βρισκεσαι μαζι του τοσο το καλυτερο ειδικα αν το κανεις συστηματικα πχ την ιδια ωρα κθημερινα και για οση περισσοτερη μπορεις .. αυτα τα πισωγυρισματα ειναι αναποφευκτα νομιζω.. κ γω ακομη τ κανω μετα απο κανα χρονο οταν συμβαινουν μικροατυχηματα , και με πουλακια που θεωρουνται οτι ειναι και "πιο ευκολα" .. υπηρξε περιοδος π ελειπα μια βδομαδα και μετα δν ερχοταν τοσο ευκολα πανω μ ..  Ελπιζουμε να δουμε και φωτο του καποια στιγμη .. καλη συνεχεια

HelloWorld

----------


## Μαριάννα

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας!
Ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολοι χαρακτήρες τα ringnecks και είχα κάνει -θεωρώ- μεγάλη έρευνα πριν καταλήξω στην αγορά του. 

Είπα στον κτηνίατρο ότι το επέλεξα γιατί μιλάει και γιατί έχω δει ότι είναι πολύ έξυπνα και μου είπε ότι αυτό είναι μύθος, κάνουν μόνο τις δικές τους φωνές. Επίσης, ότι είναι αγρίμια και γι' αυτό επιβιώνουν και ελεύθερα... Μπήκα σε σκέψεις γιατί πραγματικά εμπιστεύομαι πολύ την άποψη του αλλά δεν μπορεί όλα αυτά που έχω διαβάσει, ακούσει και δει να είναι ψέματα... Ξέρω ότι είναι ιδιόρρυθμα και το βλέπω κάθε μέρα αλλά όχι κι έτσι...

Σχετικά με το δάγκωμα... Εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι λίγο παραπάνω "δαγκωνιάριδες". Ισχύει δηλαδή. Απλά εγώ δεν έχω και ιδιαίτερο μέτρο σύγκρισης. 
Είχα μόνο cockatiel πριν τον Γουντι και αυτό ήταν πολύ φοβισμένο οπότε δεν με πλησίαζε για να δαγκώσει και όταν το έκανε επειδή έπρεπε να το πιάσω για να του δώσω κάποιο φάρμακο δεν με πονούσε.
Τα ringnecks έχουν απίστευτα δυνατό ράμφος και ο συγκεκριμένος είναι πολύ πιο τσαμπουκάς με αποτέλεσμα να έρχεται από περιέργεια όταν πλησιάζω το χέρι μου και να "κόβει" καλές δαγκωνιές. 

Πάντως εκεί που καταλήγω είναι ότι δεν τον αλλάζω με τίποτα και ας φωνάζει, ας δαγκώνει κλπ. Είναι πολύ έξυπνος, έχει χαρακτήρα, με τον οποίο γελάω πολύ, και πιστεύω ότι με αργούς ρυθμούς θα καταφέρουμε να χτίσουμε μια άψογη σχέση.

Κάτι τελευταίο. Ακολουθώ ένα συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα με βήματα για την εκπαίδευση του με τελικό στόχο να βγει από το κλουβί. Υπάρχει όμως κάποιο συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα για να προχωρήσω στο επόμενο βήμα; Μπορεί δηλαδή να πάρει και χρόνια να βγει από το κλουβί; ή άμα περάσει πολύς καιρός και δεν είναι πια μικρός σε ηλικία θα είναι πολύ δύσκολο και θα έχω χάσει το παιχνίδι;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το χρόνο από το ένα βήμα στο άλλο, τον καθορίζει το ίδιο το πτηνό! Κατά πόσο έχει εξικοιωθεί και νιώθει άνετα μαζί σου να πάτε στο ένα βήμα παραπέρα. Τι ακριβώς τρόπο ακολουθείς; Σε τι φάση είστε γενικά μεταξύ σας; Τρώει από το χέρι σου; Ανεβαίνει στο χέρι σου εντός του κλουβιού;

----------


## Μαριάννα

Τον τρόπο τον αναλύω στην αρχή του θέματος, βήμα βήμα.

Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι από τότε που ξεκινήσαμε την εκπαίδευση δεν έχουμε κάνει πολλά βήματα. 
Από άποψη εκπαίδευσης είμαστε στο σημείο που τρώει από το χέρι μου και όταν το χέρι μου είναι εκτός κλουβιού και εντός (ο ίδιος δεν βγαίνει ακόμα εκτός κλουβιού).
Δεν ακουμπάει όμως το χέρι μου παρά μόνο για να το περιεργαστεί και να δει αντιδράσεις και τότε είναι που δαγκώνει αρκετά!

Εκτός του κομματιού της εκπαίδευσης, επειδή τον έχω στο σαλόνι και εκεί περνάμε τον περισσότερο χρόνο της ημέρας, μπορώ να πω ότι υπάρχει ένα δέσιμο. Κάνει δηλαδή έναν συγκεκριμένο ήχο για να με φωνάξει να παίξουμε, απαντάει όταν του μιλάω, φωνάζει όταν φεύγω από το δωμάτιο κλπ.
Δεν λέει όμως να ξεκολλήσει από αυτή τη φάση και να πάμε παρακάτω όπου θα ανέβει στο χέρι μου και θα μάθουμε σιγά σιγά το step up, ώστε να βγει έξω από το κλουβί. 

Μου δίνει δηλαδή την εντύπωση ότι θα του ανοίξω την πόρτα, κάαααποια στιγμή θα βγει από το κλουβί και θα κάνουμε τρομερό αγώνα για να ξαναμπεί μέσα. Αυτό πιστεύω θα έχει αρνητικές επιπτώσεις και στην σχέση μας και στην εκπαίδευση και δεν θέλω να το κάνω. Ούτε θέλω να δοκιμάσω να τον βγάλω και μετά να σβήσω τα φώτα και να τον πιάσω με πετσέτα. 

Το βασικό μου θέμα είναι λοιπόν πως να τον κάνω να εμπιστευτεί τα χέρια μου...

----------


## NickKo

Αυτο ειναι το σημαντικοτερο να εμπιστευτει τα χερια σου .. θα σ πω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια με ενα αγριο πουλακι που ειχα .. βεβαια καθε πουλακι ειναι διαφορετικο ..

7-10 μερες περιπου αυτο που εκανα ηταν απλα να στεκομαι μπροστα στο κλουβι συνεχεια ( αυτο φανταζομαι το χεις περασει το σταδιο ) ..

Στη συνεχεια ( περιπου 3 βδομαδες ) εβαζα το χερι μου στο κλουβι μεσα ουτε να τον πλησιαζω ουτε τπτ .. μονο για να συνηθισει τη παρουσια του χεριου μου .. στην αρχη σε συγκεκριμενη σταση ( με  απλωμενο το χερι με κολημενα τ δαχτυλα ) και στη συνεχεια κουνωντας τα δαχτυλα ( ενα - ενα ) για να του δειξω ολα τα μερη του χεριου μου οτι δεν ειναι επικινδυνα οποτε τη τελευταια βδομαδα απλα εβαζα το χερι μεσα και εκανα πολλες κινησεις εντος κλουβιου για αρκετη ωρα συνεχομενα και διπλα του σιγα σιγα ..

Μετα του ειχα σε κλοναρακι σπορους και λιχουδιες καθως εβαζα το χερι μου για 20 μερες περιπου απλα ετρωγε .. μετα του το πηγαινα πολυ κοντα τοσο που το ακουμπουσα καθως ετρωγε στο στηθος και αναγκαστηκα εβαζε ενα ποδι του πανω στο χερι μ γ να φαει ( ετρωγε και λιγο το χερι μου που και που αλλα δν ηθελα να το τρομαξω οποτε ειχα γεμισει σημαδια λες και ειχα γατα οχι πουλι .... εδω καμια φορα τρομαζε αλλα εγω εκει απλα εβγαζα το χερι μου και μετα απο καμποση ωρα το ξαναεβαζα και παλι τ ιδια .. αυτο πηρε λιγο καιρο επισης .. ε μετα απο κανα μηνα εβαζα το χερι μου και ανεβαινε κατευθειαν μολις τ λεγα "ελα" σε συγκεκριμενο τονο .. γενικα αν ακουγε "ελα" χωρις να ειμαι καν διπλα του αναστατωνοταν του τυπου αντε ρε με κοροιδευεις ..

Μετα ανοιγα τη πορτα κ τ λεγα ελα αλλα φοβοταν να βγει οποτε οταν ανεβαινε πανω μ χωρις να το καταλαβει στη λαιμαργια του π ετρωγε το εβγαζα σιγα σιγα εξω μεχρι που κταλαβαινε που βρισκοταν και εφευγε μεσα σφαιρα .. ε καμια βδομαδα το συνηθισε κ αυτο και το απομακρυνα ολο και πιο πολυ μεχρι που μετα απο 10-15 μερες πετουσε απο το κλουβι στο χερι μου με το "ελα" αν του τα χα ολα κλειστα τρελαινοταν δαγκωνε τ καγκελα να βγει δν αντεχε ..

Ομως οποτε το παρατουσα για λιγο καιρο κ δν ασχολιομουν το σκευτοταν να ερθει και με ψηλοδαγκωνε .. τ παιρνε καμια βδομαδα να ξαναερθει .. 
Αυτο ηταν το πιο δυσκολο γτ ηταν αγριο το πουλακι κ ειχε παρει πολυ καιρο φαντασου το χα παρει καπου οκτωβρη και στο πασχα κοντα ανεβαινε και εβγαινε εξω .. μετα ενταξει κυκλοφορουσε σπιτι οπου πηγαινα πανω μ .. και ηθελε να φαει οτι ετρωγα και τσακωνομασταν .. περνουσα μαζι του σχεδον ολη μερα καθε μερα ολο αυτο το διαστημα 

HelloWorld

----------


## Μαριάννα

Πολύ ωραία ιδέα αυτή με το κλοναράκι! Κι εμένα έχει μάθει το "έλα". Το πρώτο πράγμα που έμαθε ήταν αυτό. Τώρα όταν διστάζει και του λέω "έλα" και "μπράβο" έρχεται. Μου κάνει εντύπωση που φοβάται τα χέρια μου γιατί όταν βάζω το χέρι μέσα στο κλουβί ακόμα και δίπλα του να το πάω, δίνοντας του λιχουδιά, την παίρνει απλά δεν θέλει να με ακουμπήσει. Αυτό που λες με το χέρι το έκανα στην αρχή, έχω κάτσει τόσες ώρες με το χέρι στο μέσα στο κλουβί σε σημείο να πιάνομαι χαχαχα.

Λοιπόν, επόμενη προσπάθεια με κλαράκι!!!

Ευχαριστώ για την ιδέα!!!

----------


## NickKo

Εμενα πρωτα ανεβηκε στο κλωναρακι και μετα στο χερι μ βσκ στο δαχτυλο που το ειχα παραλληλα με το κλωναρακι σαν να προσπαθω να του δειξω οτι κ αυτο κλωναρι ειναι και να το ξεγελασω .. του το εκοβα το κλωναρι σιγα σιγα για να αναγκαστει να ανεβει στο δαχτυλο μου .... αλλα το χα τοσο ακινητο που πιανομουν κ γω οπως λες ....ωρες ωρες περνουσε κανα μισαωρο μεχρι να το παρει αποφαση να ανεβει ... αλλες παλι δν ανεβαινε κ εβγαζα τ χερι γτ δν αντεχα αλλο και προσπαθουσα αργοτερα ..

Α επισης το πουλακι αυτο ποτέ δε δεχθηκε να το χαιδεψω .. με το που πηγαινα να βαλω το χερι μου πανω απο τη μεση περιπου στο σωμα του για να του χαιδεψω τ φτερα στη πλατη ή στο κεφαλι  αρχισε κ εκραζε ή με δαγκωνε ή εφευγε ή εκραζε με δαγκωνε και εφευγε .... και γινοταν χειροτερα και πηγαιναμε παλι πισω .. 

γενικα στο σημειο που τελιωνε το ποδαρακι του ψηλα στη κοιλια και λγ παραπανω με αφηνε απο κει και πανω καθολου .... γρηγορα το σταματησα αυτο γτ ενταξει δεν με ενοιαζε κιωλας να το χαιδευω .... 

εγω ηθελα να πεταει στο σπιτι (να μην ειναι τοσο φυλακισμενο στο κλουβι του χωρις παρεα )  χωρις ομως να κουτουλαει ανεξελεγκτα απο το φοβο του και να πηγαινα ηρεμα και ωραια παλι μονο του μεσα ή να ερχεται οποτε το φωναζω στ χερι μ να μην τ κυνηγαω ....

Ολα ημερευουν μην σε αγχωνει ο κτηνιατρος υπομονη επιμονη και χροβο θελει και ολα καλα θ πανε .. ευχομαι στο επομενο update να το δουμε σε μια φωτο πανω στ χερι σου ..

HelloWorld

----------


## Μαριάννα

Μακάρι!!!

Επίσης ο κτηνίατρος μου είπε να του κόψω τα φτερά οπωσδήποτε!
Τώρα είναι κομμένα από τότε που τον αγόρασα.
Όταν βγουν τα καινούρια να του τα κόψω πάλι?
Ξέρω ότι σε αυτό το θέμα οι απόψεις είναι πολλές και απ' ότι έχω παρατηρήσει στο εξωτερικό υποστηρίζουν κυρίως το κόψιμο των φτερών ενώ εδώ όχι... Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω όμως...

----------


## NickKo

Οπωσδηποτε κιωλας χαχαχα τρελος ο τυπος ....
Με επεισες και με επιβεβαιωσες στο οτι δεν υπηρχε περιπτση να τον εμπιστευτ για πτηνα .. οι κτηνιατροι δεν εναι και πτηνιατροι .. υπαχουν πτηνιατροι οι οποιοι ειδικευοντα σε αυτα .. και θα σε καοδηγησουν αναλογα .. σπανια να βρεις κτηνιατρο που ναγνωριζεικα απο πτηνα .. οποτε θ σ ελεγα να σταματησεις να τον ρωτας τ πτηνα ή να μη τον συνεριζεσαι τοσο ..

Ειμαι καθετος σε αυτο .. ΜΗΝ το κανεις ... 
σα να σ κοψω τα ποδια για να σε εχω αγκαλια ..... δεν εχει καμια λογικη κατ εμε .. αυτο ειναι το κυριο χαρακτριστικο και η μαγεια των πτηνων ..

Αν το πηρες με κομμενα τ φτερα κακως εκεινος που το εκανε ..
Αν του τ εκοψες αφου το πηρες εσυ σε καποιο κτηνιατρο μην το ξανακανεις .. θ σ εμπιστευτει αλλα δυσκολα ισως μετα απ χρονια αν δν τ ξανακανεις .... αν τ εκοψες εσυ η ιδια δε ξερω αν θ σ ξαναεμπιστετει ποτε ..

Για τη ερωτηση αν και πιστευω τ καταλαβες ..
Πρωτον αν το κανεις ξεχνα την εμπιστοσυνη του γ παντα .. 
Δευτερον μη προσπαθησεις καν να τν εκπαιδευσεις δε προκειται ..
Τριτον ετσι εξηγεται γτ ειναι τοσο αγριο και δαγκωνει κλπ κλπ ειπα και γω τοσο καιρο να ασχολεισαι τοσο και ν μην εχεις προοδο ..
Τ μονο πθακαταφερεις ειναι να θνει χειροτερη κατασταση ..

HelloWorld

----------


## Μαριάννα

Κι όμως είναι πτηνίατρος και από τους καλούς. 
Τελοσπάντων, ευτυχώς δεν το έχω κάνει εγώ αλλά ο εκτροφέας του όταν ήταν μικρό. Κι εγώ προς αυτή την άποψη πάω. Είναι κρίμα να πάμε κόντρα στην φύση για να βολευτούμε εμείς. 
Απλά δεν ήξερα εν έχει επιπτώσεις στην ψυχολογία τους. Απ' ότι λες έχει και μεγάλες μάλιστα!

----------


## NickKo

Απομνημονευουν τ παντα και σχετιζουν κινησεις και πραξεις με καποια γεγονοτα .... ειναι ενας τροπος για να μαθαινουν κιωλας ....

Δε θελεις να κανεις κατι που θ τ στρεσαρει και θα το φοβησει η θα συνδασει το χερι σου κ εσενα με κατι που το "συμμαδεψε" ασχημα ..

HelloWorld

----------


## xrisam

> Μακάρι!!!
> 
> Επίσης ο κτηνίατρος μου είπε να του κόψω τα φτερά οπωσδήποτε!
> Τώρα είναι κομμένα από τότε που τον αγόρασα.
> Όταν βγουν τα καινούρια να του τα κόψω πάλι?
> Ξέρω ότι σε αυτό το θέμα οι απόψεις είναι πολλές και απ' ότι έχω παρατηρήσει στο εξωτερικό υποστηρίζουν κυρίως το κόψιμο των φτερών ενώ εδώ όχι... Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω όμως...


Αν είναι δυνατόν!! Μα τι γιατρός είναι αυτός???

Δεν φτάνει που τα έχουμε σε κλουβιά θα τους κόβουμε και τα φτερά.. 

Μαριάννα εννοείται μην κόψεις τα φτερά του. Άστα να ξαναμακρυνουν.

----------


## Μαριάννα

Καλημέρα σας,

Έχω σκοπό να τα αφήσω να μεγαλώσουν αλλά αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι το Σάββατο είδα το μοναδικό μακρύ φτερό του που το έχει βγάλει πρόσφατα, σπασμένο στην άκρη... Μετά από πολλή παρατήρηση είδα και 2 φτερά της ουράς του τσακισμένα. Μου φαίνεται ότι καθαρίζοντας τα κάτι έντονο κάνει και τα χαλάει... Από την άλλη, νομίζω ότι βρίσκεται σε αρχή πτερόροιας και σκέφτομαι μήπως πρέπει να πέσουν αυτά τα φτερά γι' αυτό τους φέρεται λίγο πιο σκληρά... 

Την Παρασκευή πειραματίστηκα λίγο και άνοιξα την πόρτα του κλουβιού (όχι για να τον βγάλω) για να του δώσω λιχουδιά και να δω πόσο θα με πλησιάσει.
Τελικά έφτασε στην άκρη της πόρτας για να πάρει την λιχουδιά και ξεκίνησε να πάει στο κλαδί του να την φάει. Για κάποιον λόγο όμως άρχισε να σκαρφαλώνει εκτός κλουβιού και όταν έφτασε στο ύψος του κλαδιού πέταξε την λιχουδιά και με κοίταγε απορημένος. Εγώ είχα ήδη σηκωθεί πολύ ήρεμα και είχα κλείσει πόρτες για να μην πάει σε άλλο δωμάτιο αν πετάξει κλπ. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έπαθα έναν μικρό πανικό στο πως θα ξαναμπεί, γιατί είναι και το θέμα του δαγκώματος που ψιλοφοβάμαι να τον πιάσω. Του έδειξα μία λιχουδιά και τον κατεύθυνα προς την πόρτα και μέσα και πήγαν όλα πάρα πολύ καλά. Δεν φοβήθηκε, δεν πέταξε, δεν απομακρύνθηκε. 

Το Σάββατο ενώ παίζαμε και σε προσπάθεια μου να μάθει τα χέρια μου, με δάγκωσε πάλι. Αυτό που κάνω εκτός από την μέθοδο με το κλαράκι που συζητάμε παραπάνω, είναι να βάζω το δάχτυλο μου λυγισμένο κοντά του (εγώ έξω από το κλουβί) και όταν το ακουμπάει χωρίς να το δαγκώσει του λέω μπράβο, όταν πάει να δαγκώσει απομακρύνομαι και δεν του μιλάω καθόλου. Ε σε μία τέτοια φάση δεν περίμενα να δαγκώσει και απλά μου άρπαξε το δάχτυλο. 
Κάνω καλά που το κάνω αυτό; 
Γιατί νομίζεται ότι έχει γίνει τόσο επιθετικός; (δεν ήταν! όσο ξεθαρρεύει τόσο δαγκώνει). Δεν δείχνει όμως να με αντιπαθεί και να με φοβάται...

----------


## NickKo

Αν το πηρες 3 μηνων το σεμπτεβρη και του χαν κοψει τα φτερα ηδη .. ε δεν εχει τη καλυτερη εμπειρια απο τους ανθρωπους .. 
θα παρει καιρο ναι αλλα θα σε εμπιστευτει σιγα σιγα, οσο τ κανεις να αοσθανεται ανετα και δε το φοβιζεις και δεν του κανεις κακό (φωναζεις χτυπας κοβεις φτερα το τραβας απο την ωρα κλπ κλπ) τοσο θα σε εμπιστευεται ....
 τωρα ισως να περναει πτερορια ίσως και να μαδιεται απο το στρες μονο του ετσι οπως τ περιεγραψες .... εξαρταται τι πουπουλα βελεπςι κατω και ποσα ..
δε μπορουμε να ξερουμε δν το εχουμε δει κιωλας ουτε σε τι χωρο βρισκεται ουτε σε τι κατασταση βρισκεται ..
 αυτο που κανεις παντως δεν νμζω να το επηρεαζει .. μη δειχνεις φοβο κ τρομο οταν σε δαγκωνει ή παει να σε πλησιασει γτ φοβαται κ εκεινο κ τρομαζει.. αν σ δαγκωνει κραζει κλπ κλπ κανε κτ π το ενοχλει χωρις να τ τρομαζεις, εγω πχ τ φυσουσα κατι που δε τους αρεσε καθολου ..

HelloWorld

----------


## Μαριάννα

Να και ο Woody και το σπίτι του!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κούκλος είναι και έχει πολύ ωραίο και ευρύχωρο σπίτι με παιχνιδάκια να ασχολείται!! 

Μία μικρή ένσταση σε αυτή τη κρυψώνα την μπλε που είναι με ύφασμα. Αν την δαγκώνει έστω και λίγο, βγάλτην άμεσα. Αν κάνεις μία μικρή αναζήτηση στον ίντερνετ μπορείς να βρεις πολλές ιστορίες πτηνών που έφαγαν ίνες και δεν μπόρεσε να τις απορροφήσει ο οργανισμός τους. Παρέμειναν στο σώμα τους, σε στομάχι, έντερο, πρόλοβο, δημιουργώντας μία μπάλα από ίνες και το πουλί δεν μπορούσε πλέον να τραφεί. Χρειάζεται επέμβαση για να αφαιρεθούν. Δεν στο λέω για να σε τρομάξω κλπ. απλά είναι κάτι που οφείλω να ενημερώσω επειδή το έχω δει πολλές φορές να συμβαίνει.

----------


## Μαριάννα

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!! 
Θα την βγάλω γιατί δεν ασχολείται και γιατί είναι πολύ μικρή για το μέγεθος του... Μία φορά πέρασε από μέσα και αυτό ήταν, οπότε αν είναι και επικίνδυνη δεν υπάρχει λόγος να είναι εκεί!
Δεν φαίνεται πολύ καλά γιατί ήταν βράδυ και δεν ήθελα να βάλω φλας μην τον ενοχλήσω.
Η απορία που έχω είναι για το πτέρωμα του. Δεν είναι λίγο "αναμαλλιασμένος"; Σε σχέση με άλλα που έχω δει δεν είναι πολύ λείος...
Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο η ηλικία και υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει αρχίσει η πτερόροια γι' αυτό να είναι έτσι αλλά θα ήθελα να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας!!!

----------


## xrisam

Σούπερ η κλουβάρα Μαριάννα!!  :Youpi: Θα την ευχαριστηθεί ο Γούντυ!!

Θα συνέλθει το φτέρωμα μην ανησυχείς.

----------


## NickKo

Μια χαρα ειναι το φτερωμα θα συνελθει .. μεχρι να συνελθει πιστευω θα ερχεται και πανω σου .. ειναι κουκλος ... θα τα πατε τελεια μην ανησυχεις υπομονη κ επιμονη και μη του πειραζεις κεφαλι πλατη κλπ αν δε θελει .. φαινεται εξοικειομενος παντως και με το φακο .. καλη συνεχεια

HelloWorld

----------


## Μαριάννα

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! 
Με τον φακό είναι αλήθεια ότι είναι πολύ εξοικειωμένος!!! Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά δεν φοβάται καθόλου και ποζάρει κιόλας. 
Θα ανεβάσω και άλλες πιο φωτεινές κάποια στιγμή!

----------


## Μαριάννα

Να σας πούμε τα νέα μας?
Λοιπόν, προχθές ο Woody βγήκε από το κλουβί... Είχα ανοίξει την πόρτα του κλουβιού και του έδινα λιχουδιές και κάναμε εκπαίδευση στο "έλα". Πήρε λοιπόν την λιχουδιά για να την φάει στο κλαρί του και άρχισε να σκαρφαλώνει *έξω* από το κλουβί... Έπαθα έναν μικρό πανικό η αλήθεια είναι αλλά γνωρίζοντας ότι έχει κομμένα φτερά λέω "δεν θα προσπαθήσει να πετάξει και σιγά-σιγά θα ξαναμπεί". Λάθος! Πέταξε και ήρθε και έκατσε πάνω μου. Πήγα να του δώσω λιχουδιά και να του πω μπράβο αλλά πέταξε πάνω στην κουρτίνα... χαχαχαχχαα! 
Πήρα μια πατήθρα και προσπάθησα να τον κατεβάσω. Μάταια! Τελικά τον άφησα να δω τι θα κάνει και έφτασε πάνω στο κλουβί του κούνελου και κάθισε εκεί. Τον άφησα αρκετή ώρα εκεί του πρόσφερα και ένα φιστικάκι. Το πήρε αλλά το πέταξε αμέσως. Το κάναμε αυτό αρκετές φορές (μάλλον το βρήκε παιχνίδι να πετάει το φιστίκι στον κούνελο). 
Κάλυψα τα χέρια μου με το μανίκι της μπλούζας μου και το έβαλα μπροστά του πιέζοντας ελαφρά για να ανέβει. Δεν φοβήθηκε αλλά δεν ανέβηκε κιόλας. Τελικά έπαιξε το σενάριο πετσέτα. Τον σκέπασα με μία πετσέτα και πριν καν το καταλάβει ήταν στο κλουβί του. Ευτυχώς δεν είχαμε "απώλειες". Δεν κοπανήθηκε, χτύπησε, έπεσε κλπ. Τέλος καλό όλα καλά! 

Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι το δάγκωμα... Διάβασα σε ξένα sites για bluffing stage που περνάνε οι παπαγάλοι αυτής της ηλικίας και ότι τα ringnecks το περνάνε πιο έντονα... Χθες δεν με άφηνε να αλλάξω το νερό του, μου έκανε επίθεση... Κατά τα άλλα είναι πολύ καλός έχει αρχίσει τις προσπάθειες για ομιλία και παίζουμε πολύ.

----------


## NickKo

Μια χαρα .... τι ειναι αληθεια με τη πετσετα δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο .... εμενα επιστρεφουν συνηθως μονα τους .. ισως να μην εμπιστευεται ακομη το πεταγμα του για αποστασεις απο κατω προς τα πανω οπου θελει περισσοτερη ενεργεια .. .. συνεχισε θα ερθει .. θα νιωθει πιο σιγουρα ομως χωρις πετσετα προσπαθησε με το χερι σου μηπως ανεβει .. με καμια λιχουδια αν οχι με το κλαδακι ..οσο εχεις χρονο ασε τον και παιζε τον ..  εμενα πανε κ καθονται στ υπολοιπα κλουβια γ πολυ ωρα .. αλλα ξαναπετανε πισω .. 
Αυτο σ ειχα πει κ γω για την εφηβεια .. οτι ειναι φυσιολογικο .. κ εμενα με δαγκωναν αλλα μετα απλα σαν να με επεξεργαζοταν με τ ραμφος .. δν με δαγκωναν .. ποσο μαλλον σε αυτα τ πουλια που ολοι λενε οτι ειναι λιγο πιο εντονα σε αυτο το κομματι .. καλη συνεχεια ..

HelloWorld

----------


## Μαριάννα

Α! δηλαδή προτείνεις να τον ξαναφήσω να βγει! Εγώ σκεφτόμουν μήπως πρώτα μάθει να ανεβαίνει στο χέρι εντός κλουβιού και μετά να βγει... Το κακό είναι ότι την ημέρα που βγήκε του είχα δώσει ήδη αρκετές λιχουδιές και δεν μπορούσα να τον δελεάσω όταν ήταν έξω... 
Αν το ξαναφήσω λοιπόν θα είναι πριν τις λιχουδιές μήπως και τον καταφέρω να μπει έτσι μέσα μετά. Αλλιώς θα περιμένω μήπως πάει μόνος του... 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------

